# My Daemon Army WIP Blog



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I've taken a break from my Word Bearers as the WFB league at my shop has started! You get extra points for having a painted army and well with the "speed" I've been painting at lately, I decided I better get crackin on my Daemons.

This is the second unit of Daemonettes that I've started to paint and fortunately the last. I painted the bodice ice blue then washed it with Asurmen Blue. The skin is painted in Dheneb Stone and washed with my favourite wash, Devlan Mud. I'm not sure though if I should just blend in the Dheneb Stone for the mid tone and add white for the Highlights or just add brown to the mid tone and straight Dheneb for the Highlights... any suggestions on that would be appreciated!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good skin tones Horus..., but I love the blue that you chosek:. I really like these models and I am looking forward to seeing what you do with them.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I'm not sure though if I should just blend in the Dheneb Stone for the mid tone and add white for the Highlights or just add brown to the mid tone and straight Dheneb for the Highlights... any suggestions on that would be appreciated!


Entirely depends on what you want the general skin tone to be, light or dark? If light, go with the Dhened mid tone, if dark go with the brown. To be honest, I kinda like them as they are since it is a nice, neutral contrast to the blue clothes. If it were me, I would just do a bit of highlighting on the skin as it and go with that for the main colour.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with wraith, I like their skin tone as is. Looking forward to seeing more of these!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been looking at using these and the Harpy wings to make some Harpies for my Dark Elf army. The only thing I'm not keen on (don't think it particularly suits) is the clawed hands. Are there any none-clawed hands in the box?

I'm guessing no, but worth a shot.

On topic - you've got a good base so far and I'd suggest lighter skin tones for them. What hair colour you thinking of?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions/comments. To be honest I'm liking the skin tone too, that nubian punkish kinda look suits them I think. The hair I think I'll do black to make the bodices stand out more and keep that as the focal point. Syph, the claws are all you get in the box. More to come!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

*Update on Daemonettes-Alluress Progress*

This is the final skin tone and bodice look that I'm going for. About four or five layers of watered down straight up Dheneb Stone for the skin with touch up Devlan Mud for the areas that needed to be darker still. A final glaze of Asurmen Blue went over the final highlight layers of Ice Blue and Ice Blue mixed with Skull White. The eyes are painted Iyanden Darksun. The claws are painted some purple colour with a Badab Black wash and highlighted with layerd up Hormagaunt Purple. The hair, well it's the start, she's not done yet!! C&C welcome!










I put the three together to show the difference in work with the Alluress and the others I posted last night.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good. "So seductive" lol...

Chaosftw


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The skin tones are different from normal, much more of an earthy tone which I am really liking on these. Would look badass on a woodelf army as well.

The blues on the bodice look really nice as well. Use the blue wash?

I really dislike the hair, I know you said it was not finished but, meh.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> The hair, well it's the start, she's not done yet!! C&C welcome!


I can't tell from the pic what the hair colour is. However..., it seems really dark. I imagine that you are going to be lightening it up quite a bit??


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

The hair is black, it's the base coat! However I am going to change it as I was really unsure where I was going to go with it anyway.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's the finished unit. Hope you like them! C and C welcome!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking nice James! They look like showgirls from hell, which is very fitting with the perv god!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good there HR. Well done.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks guys! There's still some work to do on them, but chalk it up to game table quality. I need to paint a unit of 15 bloodletters and 15 plague bearers, 3 blood crushers, 5 flesh hounds, a Plague Lord, Lord of Change, Masque, and finish my flamers, as well as my conversions for my mounted daemonettes by the end of the month, so this is the standard I'm leaving them at. I need the extra points for a fully painted army to try to rise up in the standings of my WFB league since I'm only eeking out minor victories! Thanks for looking


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

sweet work mate keep it up


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice paint buddy. Color scheme is a winner. The blue and pink contrast w/o clashing.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work Horus! The skintones are just right as is the colour scheme as a whole. They look good as a unit too, overall, ace job you've done on this unit!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks alot guys for the comments. I'll admit it was a shock to come online and see the rep! Thanks again for looking. This is actually just 10 of the 25 daemonettes that I've got. I think I'm going to take some shots of the whole army that I've got built! Thanks again guys!


----------

